# The Nightmare Before Christmas



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

For all of the folks who are looking for The Nightmare Before Christmas the latest collectors edition 2 disk set is to be released August 26, 2008. It can be pre ordered now. Get while the getting is good folks we all know how Disney loves to tease only releasing DVD's every so often.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

already preordered


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

oh man I already have a collectors edition with some special features but a two disc set? Oh man...


----------

